
Building a Chaotic Oscillator from Common Components - sohkamyung
https://cpldcpu.wordpress.com/2020/06/15/building-a-chaotic-oscillator/
======
peter_d_sherman
>"One random variation I tried, was to use LEDs in series with the base of the
transistor. In combination with PMBT3904 transistors, this surprisingly

 _yielded an oscillator that switched between frequencies that were several
orders of magnitude apart when varying the supply voltage_.

A closer look revealed a region with unpredictable behavior close to the
switching voltage."

Fascinating!

